# livestream aufnahme mit timer?



## isnogood (14. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

der Titel sagt es schon ich suche einen Weg einen live stream aufzunehmen. Den stream bekomme ich über sopCast, das Programm hat zwar eine record funktion aber keinen timer... was aber sehr dumm ist weil der Stream recht lang ist und ich nicht da bin wenn die Übertragung los geht.. ich möchte halt nicht schon Stunden vorher anfangen mit der Aufnahme... also ich schau den stream von sopcast immer im Media player ,aber der kann glaube nicht aufnehmen und wenn hat er keinen timer so weit ich weiß. Habt ihr da ne Idee?

Vielen lieben Dank

Ulrike


----------

